# What did you buy while pissed last night?



## welly2 (17/10/15)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who's credit card comes out on an evening after supping a load of beer. I woke up this morning to find I bought this:





Your turn.


----------



## Crusty (17/10/15)

Can you remember asking me in which colour I wanted it. You obviously put the wrong delivery address in the shipping details section.
PM me for immediate dispatch.


----------



## Diesel80 (17/10/15)

I just got one of them!
Mine is in worse nick than that one. Going to need some work.

Looks good Welly!

Hope it is easier to serve the first beer with that than your existing taps!

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Blind Dog (17/10/15)

Need to get a mod to change the thread title to 'What did you buy whilst inspired last night'. Tis a thing of beauty


----------



## mckenry (17/10/15)

welly2 said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who's credit card comes out on an evening after supping a load of beer. I woke up this morning to find I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buy. I love mine. I'll be pumping my Black IPA through it next.


----------



## mckenry (17/10/15)

Here it is.


----------



## welly2 (17/10/15)

mckenry said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome set up!


----------



## antiphile (17/10/15)

I still prefer to think of it as "tired and emotional". But the bright side is that it could have been a lot worse..

.


----------



## Mardoo (17/10/15)

Bought a copy of Ron Pattison's "Decoction", a history of German-region brewing 1850-1930 or so. He's the guy who does Shut Up About Barclay Perkins. Turned out to be pretty inspiring, but at first I thought WTF was I thinking.


----------



## Grainer (17/10/15)

Woopsy.. last nights purchase..the shipping from the UK is a killer ! Gaskell and Chambers 1942.


----------



## mje1980 (17/10/15)

I bought a set of twin fins earlier in the week. Not sure i need them but they can never go astray. 


Jealous of the beer engines !!!!!


----------



## Benn (17/10/15)

Not so much a purchase, but my 3 kids are a result of getting pissed. 
I went and got the Snip so she's all sweet now, no more kids


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/15)

I bought this from Bunnings today, cold sober, but the checkout chick must have been on something;
My old twenty buck trolley had finally lost a wheel and I needed something with a good deep platform for moving kegs, Kegmates, big planters etc.




I also bought a heap of herb plants on special and a tub of fertiliser granules.

The twelve year old at the till couldn't find a barcode on the trolley so had to look it up.
"Is that two or four wheels"
"erm, two wheels"... WTF????

Ok, tap tap tap

aha

OK

That's $17 please.

Er does that include the trolley?
Yerp.

Ok keep smiling Bribie G, just pay and keep smiling.............

Walked casually to the car then POQ'd next door to Masters where there was a sausage sizzle happening.

Checked docket:

Shopping trolley two wheels/handle clearance $3.

Bought a carton of Coopers to celebrate.


----------



## TheWiggman (17/10/15)

I woke up once and realised I'd bought The 'Burbs on DVD (starring Tom Hanks and Carrie Fisher). After laughing through the whole thing I wish my drunk alter ego would make more quality online purchases, but alas he's almost as much of a tight arse as I am.


----------



## mje1980 (17/10/15)

You know, I'll pretty much always correct a mistake like that, but FFS when people are just that stupid I just smile and nod and carry on as usual haha



Post in reply to bribies


----------



## BradG (17/10/15)

Bribie, Some luck[emoji122]


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/15)

Yes, Good Bribie was about to blow it, but Bad Bribie took over at the last minute.


----------



## Tropico (17/10/15)

I think someone spiked my drink, and I had paranoid-schizophrenic attack.





Edit: I don't know what I was thinking when I thought I could put a wifi camera inside the beer fridge.


----------



## antiphile (17/10/15)

Just think: in the good old days the customer was always right. Thank heavens for progress! :lol:


----------



## Curly79 (17/10/15)

You've scored there Bribie! Those trolleys are fantastic. A few of the boys at work have those and they take an absolute hammering for a fold up job. I'm all for being honest but Bunnings can suck my left one. [emoji106]


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/15)

Tropico said:


> I think someone spiked my drink, and I had paranoid-schizophrenic attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could disguise it as a smoke alarm and put it in a Fernwood changing room and we could read all about you in the Sun Herald.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/10/15)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/10/15)

I have one sure fire method from stopping me from buying things drunk on Ebay














I am always broke


----------



## Tropico (17/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> You could disguise it as a smoke alarm and put it in a Fernwood changing room and we could read all about you in the Sun Herald.


Well yes, ..... that is one way to make the headlines


----------



## Tropico (17/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


>


If i'd seen these I would have bought them too


----------



## spog (17/10/15)

welly2 said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who's credit card comes out on an evening after supping a load of beer. I woke up this morning to find I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pissed and bought this !  What the f is the problem,sober as a judge I'd be ****'n happy.


----------



## Topher (17/10/15)

Finally have a better job so the credit card aint maxxed anymore. This week I bought a new set of surfboard fins and also a kickarse overdrive pedal.

I need a breathalyzer connected to my eBay app.

Actually Ive had a few beers and what I REALLY fuckin need is a beer engine too!


----------



## spog (17/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> I bought this from Bunnings today, cold sober, but the checkout chick must have been on something;
> My old twenty buck trolley had finally lost a wheel and I needed something with a good deep platform for moving kegs, Kegmates, big planters etc.
> 
> 
> ...


YES ! gotta love it .


----------



## Camo6 (17/10/15)

TheWiggman said:


> I woke up once and realised I'd bought The 'Burbs on DVD (starring Tom Hanks and Carrie Fisher). After laughing through the whole thing I wish my drunk alter ego would make more quality online purchases, but alas he's almost as much of a tight arse as I am.


Klopek? What is that...Slavic?


----------



## earle (17/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


>



I didn't have to buy these. A mate bought some for my Oktoberfest last year and they sent him two pairs for the price of one. Now I have a pair and didn't even have to get drunk to order them.


----------



## Grainer (17/10/15)

Topher said:


> Finally have a better job so the credit card aint maxxed anymore. This week I bought a new set of surfboard fins and also a kickarse overdrive pedal.
> 
> I need a breathalyzer connected to my eBay app.
> 
> Actually Ive had a few beers and what I REALLY fuckin need is a beer engine too!


I got 5 engines now lol... beer engine hub at my place


----------



## Red Baron (17/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


>


BDD- I have a pair of those too, and as long as Drunk BDD ordered a big enough size to get your thighs though he did well!!!
You'd be surprised at how often you'll find an excuse to wear them.

Cheers,
RB


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/10/15)

welly2 said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who's credit card comes out on an evening after supping a load of beer. I woke up this morning to find I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the fark is that?

Sorry I will catch up.......... :huh:


----------



## antiphile (17/10/15)

Gotta admit, Earle, you look absolutely stunning in that skirt. What are you doing next weekend?


----------



## Brew Forky (18/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


>


When i thought you were joking I was all ha ha ha. Then I realised half the forum wore them and I was mmmmmm. Then I thought what a fantastic bit of kit and Katie Holmes is mine now "Tom 'Couch Jumper' Cruise". Then I came back to reality and realised you are all out of your ******* mind  .

The best thing I bought when I was pissed was a house. I was at the bank yesterday to rectify that problem.


----------



## antiphile (18/10/15)

And we're the crazy ones? :huh:


----------



## seamad (18/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> I bought this from Bunnings today, cold sober, but the checkout chick must have been on something;
> My old twenty buck trolley had finally lost a wheel and I needed something with a good deep platform for moving kegs, Kegmates, big planters etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Needed a new wheelbarrow last year, the model I wanted had one on the ground that looked pretty roughed up, the others were too high up to get down by myself, no staff as usual, thought oh well it's going to end up like this pretty quick. Picked up a few other bits, went to the checkout with both the kids in the barrow, bloke at checkout looks at barrow, "this yours mate ?" .. Yep..wheeled it out.
Makes up for all the times looking for stuff with no staff around to help.


----------



## SBOB (18/10/15)

seamad said:


> Makes up for all the times looking for stuff with no staff around to help.


at least you have a justification for stealing...... /sarcasm


----------



## earle (18/10/15)

antiphile said:


> Gotta admit, Earle, you look absolutely stunning in that skirt. What are you doing next weekend?


Watch it, you'll be in for a shock if I turn up at your front door wearing that skirt. Ha ha


----------



## seamad (18/10/15)

SBOB said:


> at least you have a justification for stealing...... /sarcasm


stealing ? it's on an extended try before you buy plan.


----------



## Bribie G (18/10/15)

I always buy long life milk by the slab and normally just put one on the belt at Aldi and say "12 of those". However a couple of times I've forgotten to mention the other eleven and if I can keep the dude talking about the specials or the weather...... Better still have your partner yakking at the end of the belt so he keeps turning his head the wrong way...................


----------



## NewtownClown (18/10/15)

Thread morphing into "What have you stolen?"

According to my bank, I purchased a coffee and bagel and a few other low cost items at the Ritz-Carlton New York last night.
Could have sworn I was at the Botany View Hotel watching Spurs for Jesus at the time.
It was pretty manic and I was topping up from the Sydney Craft Beer Week Opening Gala the previous night... maybe I slipped out at one stage for a quick bite...


----------



## welly2 (18/10/15)

NewtownClown said:


> Thread morphing into "What have you stolen?"
> 
> According to my bank, I purchased a coffee and bagel and a few other low cost items at the Ritz-Carlton New York last night.
> Could have sworn I was at the Botany View Hotel watching Spurs for Jesus at the time.
> It was pretty manic and I was topping up from the Sydney Craft Beer Week Opening Gala the previous night... maybe I slipped out at one stage for a quick bite...


Well, if you're going to buy bagels, then New York is the place to buy them. I'm sure they were very tasty.


----------



## antiphile (18/10/15)

> a few other low cost items at the Ritz-Carlton


I would have thought that was a contradiction.


----------



## krausenhaus (18/10/15)

I went to the Melbourne salami festival after a long afternoon at Carwyn, bought salami and expensive pâté, returned home with no salami, no pâté and no bankcard. No idea.


----------



## welly2 (18/10/15)

krausenhaus said:


> I went to the Melbourne salami festival after a long afternoon at Carwyn, bought salami and expensive pâté, returned home with no salami, no pâté and no bankcard. No idea.


You went to a sausage fest, eh?


----------



## Brew Forky (18/10/15)

antiphile said:


> And we're the crazy ones? :huh:


LOL. I'm hearing you mate and actually the more I think about it, the more I want a pair of those shorts.


----------



## Bribie G (18/10/15)

Ginger is currently about $25 a kilo. A knob of ginger in the corner of a supermarket trolley is virtually invisible to any checkout operator.
Curry tonight.


----------



## earle (18/10/15)

Brew Forky said:


> LOL. I'm hearing you mate and actually the more I think about it, the more I want a pair of those shorts.


Don't just get the shorts, get the full set. They're effin heavy because they're made from leather. The bib part helps hold them up.


----------



## SBOB (18/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Ginger is currently about $25 a kilo. A knob of ginger in the corner of a supermarket trolley is virtually invisible to any checkout operator.
> Curry tonight.


This thread is going from 'What did you buy while pissed last night' to 'What have you shoplifted recently'


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/15)

Bribies new pyjama's


----------



## Danwood (18/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Ginger is currently about $25 a kilo. A knob of ginger in the corner of a supermarket trolley is virtually invisible to any checkout operator.
> Curry tonight.


Corner of the trolley/In your sock

Tomayto/Tomato


----------



## spog (18/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Ginger is currently about $25 a kilo. A knob of ginger in the corner of a supermarket trolley is virtually invisible to any checkout operator.
> Curry tonight.


Naughty boy !


----------



## Kingy (18/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Ginger is currently about $25 a kilo. A knob of ginger in the corner of a supermarket trolley is virtually invisible to any checkout operator.
> Curry tonight.


I've been putting off my annual ginger beer as it costs around $70 to make 23 litres. You've given me some inspiration. Would also blend in down the bottum of a brown mushroom bag to.


----------



## spog (18/10/15)

OT but getting some thing for f all reminds me of the year 1978,.... Ok kiddies gather around and let uncle spog tell you a story.

Back in 1978 my olds were having a house built and they had bought a shmick solar HWS service for the new house ,panels,storage unit, the works.
Dad got home from work and opened the letter from the supplier lept to his feet grabbed the car keys and pissed off to pay the invoice.
He came home with a receipt grinning like an idiot,the setup was to have cost $ 750:00 but an error meant he was invoiced $ 7:50.
Couldn't have wiped the grin of his face with a shovel.

Right that's the story done get the dishes done and **** off to bed ya little shits.


----------



## Eagleburger (18/10/15)

welly2 said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who's credit card comes out on an evening after supping a load of beer. I woke up this morning to find I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link?

To answer your question.

http://www.wiggle.com.au/dhb-aeron-pro-cycling-bib-short/


----------



## goomboogo (18/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> I always buy long life milk by the slab and normally just put one on the belt at Aldi and say "12 of those". However a couple of times I've forgotten to mention the other eleven and if I can keep the dude talking about the specials or the weather...... Better still have your partner yakking at the end of the belt so he keeps turning his head the wrong way...................


I do the same thing but wait until it's time to pay. A distracted cashier with an open cash drawer is easy money.


----------



## antiphile (18/10/15)

Soon Bribie will be trying to convince us that by waving around a sawn-off shotgun in a bank, the tellers will give free money! :chug:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/15)

If anyone can pull it off...Bribie can... B)


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/10/15)

The screen on my wife's new Samsung S6 phone recently started going all black. Took it back to Telstra and they said it had been dropped and the screen had cracked.

"That will cost $400 to fix or you can buy a new phone for $600 something blah blah, it's your fault not covered by warranty blah blah."

My wife decided to get it fixed and 2 weeks later went back to pick it up. The person serving her was so preoccupied with her own on line social life that she only charged my wife for the $29 screen protector.

Wife couldn't get out of there fast enough.

Thank you Telstra. For a moment, we thought you were a bunch of rip off arseholes.


----------



## Weizguy (18/10/15)

Telstra? NO! That's my ISP...and Telstra too.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/10/15)

Telstra have also been adding extra charges to our phone bills, for additional data bullshit, over the last few accounts and we've queried them each time and they always remove the charge and say that it won't appear on the next bill.

It appears again.

Have to wonder how many people are getting ripped off by this mob?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/15)

Everyone.

And they know it.

They work on the principle that 99% of customers will just accept the bill.


----------



## manticle (18/10/15)

Does a small citrus farm in tuscany count?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/15)

Only if the owner has the business registered in the Cayman Islands


----------



## fletcher (18/10/15)

a kebab


----------



## spog (19/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Telstra have also been adding extra charges to our phone bills, for additional data bullshit, over the last few accounts and we've queried them each time and they always remove the charge and say that it won't appear on the next bill.
> 
> It appears again.
> 
> Have to wonder how many people are getting ripped off by this mob?


Same thing happened to our daughter ,it was a hell of a fight to get it cleared up but once the ombudsman became involved the whole issue became very important to them. Pfft.


----------



## Camo6 (19/10/15)

We had a nightmare battle with Telstra which took forever to sort. 
Atleast my parents had a win. They put up with a crackling land line for ten years which Telstra knew where to fix (at the top of a hill in the Strezleckis) but couldnt warrant the cost to fix it.
They finally contacted the ombudsman who said that's BS and had them reimbursed $5-6k. Winning.


----------



## jimmy86 (19/10/15)

fletcher said:


> a kebab


I had one yesterday for lunch .... Whilst sober.






I felt dirty!


----------



## Dave70 (19/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Telstra have also been adding extra charges to our phone bills, for additional data bullshit, over the last few accounts and we've queried them each time and they always remove the charge and say that it won't appear on the next bill.
> 
> It appears again.
> 
> Have to wonder how many people are getting ripped off by this mob?


Thats why you NEVER sign up for direct debit. Couldn't imagine how difficult it would be to get a reversal or credit out of the fuckers. Actually I can and have. Playing fast and loose with the billing seems to be part of the Telstra business model. 



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Everyone.
> 
> And they know it.
> 
> They work on the principle that 99% of customers will just accept the bill.


Thats makes me a 1%er. Of sorts. 



Knock off T shirts are always on the drunk purchases from e bay list. Regret it almost every time. Dyed with watercolor and XL seems to mean S when you translate it into south east Asian. 
Or a set of cock rings for a mate who gave you his password on one occasion. Never said it had to be purchased on _your_ account..


----------



## mongey (19/10/15)

ha. good thread and timely

saturday night i was so close to buying a $400 set of pick ups of one of my guitars that I didnt really need

I was at the check out hovering over the paypal button but had a moment of clarity


----------



## Weizguy (19/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> Thats why you NEVER sign up for direct debit. Couldn't imagine how difficult it would be to get a reversal or credit out of the fuckers. Actually I can and have. Playing fast and loose with the billing seems to be part of the Telstra business model.
> 
> 
> Thats makes me a 1%er. Of sorts.
> ...


Tell me more about these so-called cock rings (ha ha ha).


----------



## Dave70 (19/10/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Tell me more about these so-called cock rings (ha ha ha).


----------



## Topher (19/10/15)

mongey said:


> ha. good thread and timely
> 
> saturday night i was so close to buying a $400 set of pick ups of one of my guitars that I didnt really need
> 
> I was at the check out hovering over the paypal button but had a moment of clarity


OT but what were they?


----------



## technobabble66 (19/10/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Tell me more about these cock rings for a so-called "mate" (ha ha ha).


FTFY


----------



## mongey (20/10/15)

Topher said:


> OT but what were they?


bareknuckle pickups the mule set


----------



## Topher (20/10/15)

mongey said:


> bareknuckle pickups the mule set


Cool. Im just wiring in some duncan 59's......but I think Ill end up with some brierlys.


----------



## ajg (20/10/15)

a few weeks back I drunk bought 3 very large, soft pokemon toys. I had fun trying to explain that to the missus.


----------



## Benn (20/10/15)

Topher said:


> Cool. Im just wiring in some duncan 59's......but I think Ill end up with some brierlys.


I wish I'd never butchered my Strat by putting a (Billie Joe style) bridge humbucker in  turns out it was one one the last hand wound Seymore Duncan humbuckers so there's a bit of bitter sweet nostalgia I spose..


----------



## spog (20/10/15)

Cockrings and soft Pokemon toys ?
Fark me this site is going ......


----------



## Blind Dog (20/10/15)

spog said:


> Cockrings and soft Pokemon toys ?
> Fark me this site is going ......


You don't know the fun you're missing...


----------



## antiphile (20/10/15)

Many many times it's been pointed out I'm thick, but why would a person propose to a rooster?


----------



## Topher (20/10/15)

Benn said:


> I wish I'd never butchered my Strat by putting a (Billie Joe style) bridge humbucker in  turns out it was one one the last hand wound Seymore Duncan humbuckers so there's a bit of bitter sweet nostalgia I spose..


Easy fixed though...new scratchplate and some good pickups. My strat has the Suhr silent backplate system and suhr low output pickups and it is a thing of beauty. Highly recommended. 

Back on topic.....I bought a new tap and a thermometer last night. Oops.


----------



## Mardoo (20/10/15)

Woohoo! Something useful!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/15)

been looking for someting like that

Let us know how it goes


----------



## mongey (21/10/15)

Topher said:


> Cool. Im just wiring in some duncan 59's......but I think Ill end up with some brierlys.


cool. I like the 59 neck havent used the bridge but had a custom 5 for a while which from what I read is failry simlaiir , bit more mid scooped

funny thing is the mule BKP is really not a set I would buy sober for this guitar . so it was a good moment of clarity

I handt heard of Brierly. just had a goolge. cool that soemone in Oz is doing the custom thing

I'm pretty much a BKP whore .own or have owend and sold

Cermaic warpig 7 string set -sold
blackhawk ceramic 7 set sold
Juggernaught t 7 set - kept the neck sold bridge
cold sweat 7 bridge - keeper
Naibomb Alnico set -kept the neck sold bridge
Warpig bridge alncio - love it keeper
mairacle man bridge -sold
juggernaght 6 string set - on ebay right now

plus 5 or 6 various duncans . I get bored with pick ups


----------



## Cube (21/10/15)

Kayak, paddle and delux seat.


----------



## Diesel80 (21/10/15)

mongey said:


> I handt heard of Brierly. just had a goolge. cool that soemone in Oz is doing the custom thing
> 
> I'm pretty much a BKP whore .own or have owend and sold
> 
> ...


I literally have no idea what you just said.
Is that Klingon??

Edit: oh it is a guitar thing. Had me worried at miracle man bridge.....

Cheers,
D80


----------



## seamad (21/10/15)

Cube said:


> Kayak, paddle and delux seat.


after you first paddle your next pissed purchase will be a 9.9 to throw on the back of it h34r:


----------



## Barge (21/10/15)

NewtownClown said:


> Thread morphing into "What have you stolen?"





Topher said:


> Back on topic.....


Happened to pick up a "free" sodastream refill this afternoon


----------



## Bribie G (30/10/15)

Praise to Allah my good run continues.
Since moving into half an acre of lawns I decided I needed a kick arse whipper snipper to do the edges.

Masters had a pretty good looking cheap-to-mid range jobbie. My last petrol line trimmer was a Ryobi heap of shit that would take 20 minutes of hernia inducing cord pulling to get started, and this model has electric start, not too budget breaking at $200.

There were no boxed ones, just the one on display and when I got it to the counter I noticed that the petrol cap was missing from the little petrol tank. Section leader was called and said that it was the last one, he'd do a discount if I was willing to take it as is, and said that a specialist mower shop would probably be able to do a screw on cap for a couple of bucks.

$99. Woot.

He went out back and fished out the original box and a plastic shrink wrapped package that contained the Li-on charger for the kickstart battery, the manual, spark plug spanner, a wee bottle of oil and the mixer bottle...........

Got it home and checked it out


and the cap for the petrol tank

bwahahahahaha


----------



## Moad (30/10/15)

Purchased a pc from a wholesaler that was at $0 and 20 in stock. I even emailed them to get a price to cover myself. Put it through and what do you know it was delivered. That was over 6 months ago so I think I got away with it. $900 worth...


----------



## Topher (30/10/15)

Another surfboard.


----------



## butisitart (30/10/15)

welly2 said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who's credit card comes out on an evening after supping a load of beer. I woke up this morning to find I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's obscene. looks like something out of a bad agatha christie flick. :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/15)

Got pissed last night and donated ten dollars to Wikipedia. 
Go on you know you want to do it.


----------



## superstock (31/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Got pissed last night and donated ten dollars to Wikipedia.
> Go on you know you want to do it.


I did that last week. I think I was sober??


----------



## NewtownClown (31/10/15)

Not sure what I ordered this time, but it got delivered last night...


----------



## Weizguy (31/10/15)

NewtownClown said:


> Not sure what I ordered this time, but it got delivered last night...


Ah, it's an Aldi sleeping bag. my daughter got one yesterday.

No invoice to confirm cost?


----------



## spog (31/10/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Ah, it's an Aldi sleeping bag. my daughter got one yesterday.
> 
> No invoice to confirm cost?


Looks like its occupied ATM .


----------



## TheWiggman (31/10/15)

Cube said:


> Kayak, paddle and delux seat.


that would come in handy in Albury
Ed: just realised you got the deluxe seat. I take my sarcasm back.


----------



## antiphile (31/10/15)

spog said:


> Looks like its occupied ATM .


I thought the mafia had stopped selling those 'cos it's a dead giveaway.

(Shut up antiphile and go back to your corner.)


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/15)

Aldi do great sleeping bags, that one is the Belanglo State Forest model. Guarantees the long sleep.


----------



## donald_trub (31/10/15)

Ordered a Nexus 6P. Don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Weizguy (5/12/15)

Impulse buy from Keg King the other night. Weldless tap and a couple of barbed hose connectors, 3m of silicone hose (they supplied over 6m), and a 90° SS bend (for pickup). Almost finalised the order and I spotted the Corny Keg Repair kit. Added.

Oh, forgot to mention that I bought a few 150 litre SS stockpots, which required me to buy the weldless ball valve tap and bits. The SS pot purchase was necessitated by the 'as new' 80 litre cylindroconical fermentor.

There are further requirements now. Viz, magnetic pump (to fill the fermentor in place), and a fridge/freezer to provide that place for temp controlled fermentation to occur.

Cascading purchase effect, I acknowledge. Lucky the fiancee gave me the axe a while back and has no say in it. However, to give the devil his due, she was initially supportive, in the initial stages (honeymoon phase).

EDIT: I suppose it wasn't so much an impulse buy, then


----------



## welly2 (13/5/16)

Went at it again. Picked up this, a 36 pint pin.





Got a few bits to get before I can hook it up to my beer engine - need a tap, obviously, and a cask breather and a few other sundry items which I'll get next time I make an English bitter. Will have to pop down to the big green shed to pick up some wood to make some kind of mounting for it but real cask ale is getting closer and closer. I've been dabbling with some polypins with great success. The cask can surely only make it better!


----------



## Bribie G (13/5/16)

What's it made out of? Is that aluminium or some sort of resin?


----------



## welly2 (13/5/16)

Bribie G said:


> What's it made out of? Is that aluminium or some sort of resin?


It's HDPE.


----------



## tugger (13/5/16)

A 10L oak barrel made in Croatia only paid 150 delivered. 
Seems to hold water with no leaks.


----------



## doctr-dan (14/5/16)

17 Bunnings baskets  tell me to pack my own box


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/5/16)

Not tonight but a few weeks back I had a few on a Friday night here at home and decided to go and buy personalised plates for my car.. :lol:


----------



## bullsneck (15/5/16)

This...




...oh boy.


----------



## Grott (15/5/16)

Is that a potato fritter with an infected krausen on top. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bullsneck (15/5/16)

Worse... it's a Fillet-O-Fish @ 3am.


----------



## Bribie G (16/5/16)

Meet Urnestine - pictured here next to her big brother Urnest.




Urnest was getting lonely since I sold Urnold (the old Birko)

Also I was getting a bit frustrated with doing small mashes in Urnest - I'm cranking out a few 12-15L batches for the forthcoming comps as many of the styles I enjoy prefecting, but they are not my go-to styles for quaffing. I really needed a more compact setup for the comp season for those beers that I'm not doing a full batch in Urnest, and already have a number of smaller fermenters - and my BrewBucket of course - that handle smaller lengths perfectly.

Then the other night I came across Urnestine on Gumtree.

20L Crownie in great nick for $80 - for sale at Coffs Harbour.

Great weather, hey lets go for a drive on Sunday - blow the cobwebs away and catch some sea views.


The Bill:

2/3 Tank of petrol
Maccas
Hey let's stop over at the Woolgoolga Diggers
Motel Room
Pokies
Dinner for two
7 schooners of Reschs Original Draught

Cheap urn I tells ya.

Won a meat tray, but.


----------



## welly2 (16/5/16)

booker_h said:


> Worse... it's a Fillet-O-Fish @ 3am.


Always wondered what they looked like. Never had the balls to buy one myself.


----------



## niftinev (16/5/16)

welly2 said:


> Always wondered what they looked like. Never had the balls to buy one myself.


shit man i thought it was a mouldy ol dogs eye until i clicked on the pic, nearly put me off the old dogs eye, thank god for that


----------



## mofox1 (16/5/16)

Urg - it wasn't last night and I wasn't pissed... but walking into keg king without a clear idea on what to buy leads to an expensive trip.

Honestly guv'nr, only there for tank fill I was!

Walked out with some stainless pump heads for the kaixin's, coupla spare dip tubes, bunch of posts, poppets, keg lid "feet", faucet plugs, o-rings aplenty and more...


----------



## Camo6 (16/5/16)

mofox1 said:


> Urg - it wasn't last night and I wasn't pissed... but walking into keg king without a clear idea on what to buy leads to an expensive trip.
> 
> Honestly guv'nr, only there for tank fill I was!
> 
> Walked out with some stainless pump heads for the kaixin's, coupla spare dip tubes, bunch of posts, poppets, keg lid "feet", faucet plugs, o-rings aplenty and more...


It's even worse when you realise you're not carrying much cash and have to pay with plastic and lose the 10% discount. Get to wear the ol' homebrewer's lament as you leave until you remember you have new shiny things.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/16)

booker_h said:


> Worse... it's a Fillet-O-Fish @ 3am.


That is the only time a Fillet-o-fish should be consumed, and ONLY if a kebab cannot be found


----------



## mofox1 (16/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> It's even worse when you realise you're not carrying much cash and have to pay with plastic and lose the 10% discount. Get to wear the ol' homebrewer's lament as you leave until you remember you have new shiny things.


10%?... Wait, what....

Oh fcuk it. At least I have my shiny things. (Hey, that works!)


----------



## niftinev (16/5/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That is the only time a Fillet-o-fish should be consumed, and ONLY if a kebab cannot be found


don't even know if i would then as i always remember a lady saying she worked in a fish processing plant when she lived in europe (scandinavian country i think it was) and it was her and her friends job to pull out the worms on the fillets they saw

no they did not chuck out the fillets only removed the worms from the fillet and this was the fish used for that big golden arch food joint

fark you would think they would use it for cat food or some shit but no the great fish burger it was. never had one since

not really appealing when you see them in real life


----------



## Grott (16/5/16)

At least you know the worms are fresh.


----------



## Mardoo (17/5/16)

Me, I like my worms a bit smelly.


----------



## Exile (1/6/16)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130757345093?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Got tired of putting my beer down when lifting the malt pipe out. now I can lift it with one finger :chug:


----------



## Exile (5/6/16)

After a bit of searching, I bought this at Bunnings





https://www.bunnings.com.au/full-boar-hoist-lever-arm_p6290454

Will suit the hoist above


----------



## Fraser's BRB (18/6/16)

Whilst I'm sure I won't regret my purchase, I may have gone a little over the top on the size of the order.





Arriving Jul 1 - Jul 7
Not yet shipped



Track package















Water: A Comprehensive Guide for Brewers (Brewing Elements)
Palmer, John
Sold by: Amazon Export Sales LLC
$14.90
Condition: New

Add gift option


Buy it Again












Brew Like a Monk: Trappist, Abbey, and Strong Belgian Ales and How to Brew Them
Hieronymus, Stan
Sold by: Amazon Export Sales LLC
$12.20
Condition: New

Add gift option


Buy it Again












Yeast: The Practical Guide to Beer Fermentation (Brewing Elements)
White, Chris
Sold by: Amazon Export Sales LLC
$13.83
Condition: New

Add gift option


Buy it Again












Brewing Better Beer: Master Lessons for Advanced Homebrewers
Strong, Gordon
Sold by: Amazon Export Sales LLC
$10.61
Condition: New

Add gift option


Buy it Again












For The Love of Hops: The Practical Guide to Aroma, Bitterness and the Culture of Hops (Brewing Elements)
Hieronymus, Stan
Sold by: Amazon Export Sales LLC
$13.94
Condition: New

Add gift option


Buy it Again












Malt: A Practical Guide from Field to Brewhouse (Brewing Elements)
Mallett, John
Sold by: Amazon Export Sales LLC
$13.15
Condition: New


----------



## Fraser's BRB (28/6/16)

They've arrived! Hold all my calls, I'm going to need a few weeks on this job!


----------



## Mardoo (10/7/16)

Well, last week I decided to buy a scale, and figured I wanted something that would go above 30 kilos, as I had a notion of weighing water instead of using volumetric measures. Being drunk I completely forgot that moving 80 litres of water off of a scale will be impossible. Nevertheless, I ordered this friendly little Wall-E 100kg scale from eBay:




However, what I received for the princely sum of $60 - and it works awesomely by the way - is this 7 kg, roughly welded heavy duty 80's Brutalist interpretation of a scale with grey and black spatter coating and a diamond-plate deck. Win! Except I may need that hoist from earlier in the thread if I want to weigh water:




Only thing wrong with it? The location of the power supply jack sucks, but it has a Li-ion battery so that's not a huge issue.


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/7/16)

That's impressive


----------



## DU99 (10/7/16)

Couldn't find my small scales for doing hops..so bought a set of these ones..


----------



## AJS2154 (10/7/16)

DU99 said:


> Couldn't find my small scales for doing hops..so bought a set of these ones..


$6.50 including postage. Jeez, DU99 you better stay off the piss, mate. You are an extravagant drunk!


----------



## Exile (12/7/16)

For some reason after a few beers l decided to upgrade the old Kodak Camera and bought a Nikon D7200 http://www.digitalcamerawarehouse.com.au/prod12250.htm
Now I'm broke for the next week, In the dog house and I have to make my own dinner.
Well shit happens :drinks:


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/16)

A hundred razor blades.

Last year I bought one of those Shaver Shop traditional Safety Razors that everyone used until they invented Bic Shavers in the 1970s.
Does a fantastic close shave and I'd never go back to the ripoff five blade Gillette or Schick nonsense. The razor came with two 5-packs of blades that have lasted until now. However although good old Wilkinson Sword etc can still be tracked down, they want $20 for a pack of five.




Got online and I have 100 of some obscure brand coming from Hong Kong for $18. Should last me till I'm 85.


----------



## sp0rk (12/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> A hundred razor blades.
> 
> Last year I bought one of those Shaver Shop traditional Safety Razors that everyone used until they invented Bic Shavers in the 1970s.
> Does a fantastic close shave and I'd never go back to the ripoff five blade Gillette or Schick nonsense. The razor came with two 5-packs of blades that have lasted until now. However although good old Wilkinson Sword etc can still be tracked down, they want $20 for a pack of five.
> ...


I know it's more expensive, but Feather blades are the go
http://www.mensbiz.com.au/feather-double-edge-safety-razor-blades-100.html

I love my Gillette TTO Adjustable, found it on eBay for about $50 with the original case and in pretty good nick
It's pretty crazy how much mine goes for when it's replated and serviced
http://www.razoremporium.com/1966-gillette-slim-adjustable-l1-de-safety-razor-rhodium-revamp/


----------



## welly2 (12/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> A hundred razor blades.
> 
> Last year I bought one of those Shaver Shop traditional Safety Razors that everyone used until they invented Bic Shavers in the 1970s.
> Does a fantastic close shave and I'd never go back to the ripoff five blade Gillette or Schick nonsense. The razor came with two 5-packs of blades that have lasted until now. However although good old Wilkinson Sword etc can still be tracked down, they want $20 for a pack of five.
> ...


Did the same thing! Found some seller in Melbourne selling imported Indian Gillette blades for about next to nothing. Got 40 of the buggers for just over a tenner. I'll never buy those rip off 5 blade razors again.


----------



## niftinev (12/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> A hundred razor blades.
> 
> Last year I bought one of those Shaver Shop traditional Safety Razors that everyone used until they invented Bic Shavers in the 1970s.
> Does a fantastic close shave and I'd never go back to the ripoff five blade Gillette or Schick nonsense. The razor came with two 5-packs of blades that have lasted until now. However although good old Wilkinson Sword etc can still be tracked down, they want $20 for a pack of five.
> ...


I like the old shavers, easy to clean and give a great shave not that ******* garbage you get now, was thinking of buying a cut throat

personally i like the astra (russia) or personna (us) blades and buy by the hundred packs and yep there will be plenty left when i'me gone for peeps to ponder WTF are these but they'll learn quick eneough if they open for a play

about $20 a 100


----------



## peteru (13/7/16)

Shaving. What an interest concept for a brewer. I thought only porn actresses shaved...


----------



## SBOB (13/7/16)

It's safer to shave when brewing without pants on...


----------



## Zorco (13/7/16)

It's safer to brew when shaving the underpants hair


----------



## tj2204 (13/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> I know it's more expensive, but Feather blades are the go
> http://www.mensbiz.com.au/feather-double-edge-safety-razor-blades-100.html
> 
> I love my Gillette TTO Adjustable, found it on eBay for about $50 with the original case and in pretty good nick
> ...


I prefer the red Personna blades over the Feathers.

I've got about 20 packets of them and about 10 of the Polsilver Super Iridium - Gathering dust now as I haven't shaved for about 18 months.

But DE safety razors are the only was to shave, I've got a Merkur 1904 and love it.


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/16)

Mine came with feathers I think, threw the boxes away.. will be interesting to compare. The Chinese ones claim to be platinum coated as well.


----------



## sp0rk (13/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Mine came with feathers I think, threw the boxes away.. will be interesting to compare. The Chinese ones claim to be platinum coated as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really sceptical of the Indian stainless razors
I was a navy cadet when I was younger and we were always told the WWII Corvette HMAS Lismore was sold to shipbreakers in India and made into razor blades...
(then again plenty of ships probably are)


----------



## madpierre06 (13/7/16)

Wasn't pissed, but laced up on painkillers and got into some yeasts and hops...


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/16)

The arrived, super quick (ex Sydney as it happened), surprisingly they are made in Egypt. :unsure: Probably like Spork said, except these would be made from tanks destroyed by the Israelis. They may be from ISIS and cyanide coated on the other hand.

Will try them and hopefully report.


----------



## malt and barley blues (13/7/16)

I thought those things went out of fashion with the string vests and tiger nuts.


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/16)

Making a big comeback. So are tiger nuts 

Apart from cutthroat razors, the safety razors (three piece or the "opening" ones) were the major tool up till the 1980s. What killed them, ironically, was the introduction of stainless steel blades by the companies themselves. I remember as a kid all the men in the family used to shave with "Blue Gillette" blades that would only last a couple of shaves and had to be replaced.

Then other companies such as Wilkinson Sword brought out stainless steel blades that would last you for a week or two. Whilst great from the customer's point of view, it totally fucked the profit-flow of most shaver companies because they were shifting fewer and fewer blades. Think of it this way, in the old days razor blades were like inkjet printers and ink cartridges nowadays, where you buy once but then pay through the nose for the refills forever.

So in order to stem the losses the likes of Schick, Gillette (and of course Bic who really shook the tree with their iconic cheap yellow disposable) in order to survive they just had to invest heavily in developing disposables and the macho advertising that goes with them.

Forget about 3 piece razors that aren't profitable anymore, you men have to shave with these wonderful new products that make us billions. Not a better shave, just keep us profitable, men. Total con, that most guys fell for.

However cutthroats and 3 pieces are still the norm outside of Western countries, and with the growth of the Internet where you can access the good old stuff, as with my hundred Egyptian blades for eighteen bux, **** Schick and Gillette.

Just had a shave to try out the new blades, my face is now as smooth as the inside of Taylor Swift's thighs. h34r:

edit: buy one of these razors and your Mrs will love it, but remember to remove any sharp earrings that you wear.


----------



## niftinev (13/7/16)

yep, can't understand why peeps still use those throw away heap of shit razors

not only do you get a better shave with a safety razor, they are infinitely easier to clean and all the bucks you save is a great bonus

not a feather user prefer others


----------



## sp0rk (13/7/16)

Wet shaving takes a good 20-30 minutes if you warm up the skin up properly, get a good lather and shave slowly
But it gives such a better shave than in the shower with one of the gillette/shick/etc multi blade razors
Admittedly if I'm in a real hurry, I'll just have a quick go over with the Aldi knockoff of the Gillette unit, but I try to make time for a proper wet shave when possible


----------



## malt and barley blues (13/7/16)

I wonder if you can get string vests in Egypt, I remember the string underpants, looked like a bag of walnuts where the wedding tackle should have been.
When I was an apprentice one of the old toolmakers used to sharpen those blades.


----------



## GABBA110360 (13/7/16)

just grow a beard and stuff the shaving bit


----------



## Exile (13/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> The arrived, super quick (ex Sydney as it happened), surprisingly they are made in Egypt. :unsure: Probably like Spork said, except these would be made from tanks destroyed by the Israelis. They may be from ISIS and cyanide coated on the other hand.
> 
> Will try them and hopefully report.
> 
> ...



lol wonder if NSA and other country's government departments are reading this after you mentioned Egypt, Tanks, Israelis, ISIS and cyanide :lol:


----------



## AJS2154 (13/7/16)

Yep, also use the old DE blades and my old grand fathers gillette razor. 60 years old and as good as the day it was bought. Nice connection to my old grand dad. Hope one of my boys will use it one day.....the bloody beards might be gone by then. 

I have about 50 feather blades but find them too sharp sometimes. I like the persona red blades for a change. 

Go buy an old barn door style razor on ebay for $20 and try it........less than the cost of 4 of those ridiculous 5 blade jokes, and a real shave too. 

See you, Anthony


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/16)

malt & barley blues said:


> I wonder if you can get string vests in Egypt, I remember the string underpants, looked like a bag of walnuts where the wedding tackle should have been.
> When I was an apprentice one of the old toolmakers used to sharpen those blades.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hcZ4s9cvpw

Through the holes in your string vest


----------



## ratchie (13/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> The arrived, super quick (ex Sydney as it happened), surprisingly they are made in Egypt. :unsure: Probably like Spork said, except these would be made from tanks destroyed by the Israelis. They may be from ISIS and cyanide coated on the other hand.
> 
> Will try them and hopefully report.
> 
> ...


I find shark blades to be a good cheapish blade I get 2 or 3 shaves out of them but de blades are that cheap especially the russian ones is probably why i have about 4000 de blades enough too see me out and probably my grandkids.http://badgerandblade.com/vb/forumdisplay.php/91-Safety-Razor-Blades


----------



## mtb (22/7/16)

Decided to take advantage of the Craftbrewer free shipping special at EOFY, bought a 70L stainless kettle. I'd had a lot of home brews (they go down so easy..)

Next day, forgot that I'd already bought a kettle. Bought another kettle but from Cheeky Peak Brewery this time.

Needless to say I managed to find a place for the second one when it turned up - it was just so shiny...


----------



## Exile (12/9/16)

I didn't purchase anything while pissed last night, but I did receive this today. My missus must of been pissed for purchasing them for me :lol:


----------



## SBOB (12/9/16)

Exile said:


> I didn't purchase anything while pissed last night, but I did receive this today. My missus must of been pissed for purchasing them for me :lol:


those would look behind a bar...
were they costly to get down here?


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/16)

I live an hour's round trip from the nearest MegaWestfieldShoppingCityTownThing and have recently started buying things online from the same stores I can find there. Often I'm sober when doing so. To my surprise a lot of them have finally finally joined the 21st Century, have pretty good websites and in most cases free delivery over a certain value.

For example Target. When Target stores are good they are good, but over the years they, more likely, don't seem to stock anything in the sizes that most humans come in. Go to a clothes rack and everything I'm remotely interested in is small, extra small, 3xl or 4xl.
Shoes, inevitably, are 7,8,9, and 13.
You are 98 kilos, over 40 and looking for something nicely smart casual. Everything in the men's section is size XS and is a hoodie or has graffiti prints all over it or you need snake legs to fit into it.

Surprisingly Target have a really good smart section online, just bought a smart tailored blazer for the summer and when it arrived 2 days later (free delivery) it still had the store tag on it... online $69, Store $89.
Couple of Chinos and a button down shirt as well.

Big W have really lifted their game as well - I once tried to buy a bike but the site was broken. However Bunnings is dreadful. "Unavailable for delivery in your area"


----------



## JDW81 (12/9/16)

4 stainless perlick flow control taps + long shanks.


----------



## mofox1 (12/9/16)

JDW81 said:


> 4 stainless perlick flow control taps + long shanks.


I'd drink to that! Nice.


----------



## Vini2ton (12/9/16)

Bribie G said:


> I live an hour's round trip from the nearest MegaWestfieldShoppingCityTownThing and have recently started buying things online from the same stores I can find there. Often I'm sober when doing so. To my surprise a lot of them have finally finally joined the 21st Century, have pretty good websites and in most cases free delivery over a certain value.
> 
> For example Target. When Target stores are good they are good, but over the years they, more likely, don't seem to stock anything in the sizes that most humans come in. Go to a clothes rack and everything I'm remotely interested in is small, extra small, 3xl or 4xl.
> Shoes, inevitably, are 7,8,9, and 13.
> ...


Ditto. I wish they made men's clothes that had a "Beer Goitre" sizing. The chinese buggers have no idea. But the Hawiians are on the money.


----------



## razz (12/9/16)

Exile said:


> I didn't purchase anything while pissed last night, but I did receive this today. My missus must of been pissed for purchasing them for me :lol:


I'm not generally into anything in beer that is not malt or hops but I would like to give that Indra Kunindra a crack.


----------



## Exile (13/9/16)

SBOB said:


> those would look behind a bar...
> were they costly to get down here?


Tin Signs about $22AUD each, and delivery was around $42AUD
Just need to get the remaining ones now, and hope they re-make the Big Eye sign 



razz said:


> I'm not generally into anything in beer that is not malt or hops but I would like to give that Indra Kunindra a crack.


Its on my watch list at beer cartel with a few others from Ballast point


----------



## Exile (10/10/16)

New Toy.......Sorry not beer related :blush:


----------



## Weizguy (10/10/16)

Bribie G said:


> I live an hour's round trip from the nearest MegaWestfieldShoppingCityTownThing and have recently started buying things online from the same stores I can find there. Often I'm sober when doing so. To my surprise a lot of them have finally finally joined the 21st Century, have pretty good websites and in most cases free delivery over a certain value.
> 
> For example Target. When Target stores are good they are good, but over the years they, more likely, don't seem to stock anything in the sizes that most humans come in. Go to a clothes rack and everything I'm remotely interested in is small, extra small, 3xl or 4xl.
> Shoes, inevitably, are 7,8,9, and 13.
> ...


Went to Big W and spent $100 on clothes and shoes (size 10) yesterday. They had a few things I wanted, so I tried on some trousers and bought me some boxers (for cooler Summer sleeping) and a bright tangerine polo shirt.
I now have some comfy Chinos and Cargo pants (size 38).

Must have just caught the start of a Summer sale or such. Either way, I figured to buy a few things before I go to Adelaide for ANHC.


----------

